# 60fps ein Muss vs. Höchste Detailstufe darf auch erst 2 GPU-Generationen später flüssig laufen.



## Gimmick (28. Februar 2015)

*60fps ein Muss vs. Höchste Detailstufe darf auch erst 2 GPU-Generationen später flüssig laufen.*

Moin,

ich lese immer wieder, dass für viele 60fps heute ein Muss sind. Wenn das Spiel auf höchsten Details nicht mit 60fps läuft ist es schlecht optimiert oder so  .
Ich bin da anderer Meinung und kenne das eigentlich auch immer so, dass die Spiele raushauen was irgendwie annähernd realistisch machbar ist und wenn man mehr fps will muss man eben Details reduzieren.
Ich erkenne da auch keinen Nachteil drin. Denn schließlich sieht es ja nicht schlechter aus, aber man hat die Möglichkeit nach eigenen Vorlieben die Details auf Kosten der FPS zu verbessern.
Ich finde es auch immer blöd, wenn neue Spiele die Hardware kaum fordern, habe immer den Eindruck die Entwicklung bleibt irgendwie stehen 

Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## NOQLEMIX (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: 60fps ein Muss vs. Höchste Detailstufe darf auch erst 2 GPU-Generationen später flüssig laufen.*



Gimmick schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch immer blöd, wenn neue Spiele die Hardware kaum fordern, habe immer den Eindruck die Entwicklung bleibt irgendwie stehen



Aha, das ist mir aber neu... 
...habe hier gerade erst Gegenteiliges gelesen.
Also da kann ich nicht mitgehen.


----------



## FrozenPie (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: 60fps ein Muss vs. Höchste Detailstufe darf auch erst 2 GPU-Generationen später flüssig laufen.*



NOQLEMIX schrieb:


> Aha, das ist mir aber neu...
> ...habe hier gerade erst Gegenteiliges gelesen.
> Also da kann ich nicht mitgehen.



Ineffiziente Nutzung und wirklich Hardware fordern sind zwei unterschiedliche Dinge


----------



## Kinguin (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: 60fps ein Muss vs. Höchste Detailstufe darf auch erst 2 GPU-Generationen später flüssig laufen.*



Gimmick schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch immer blöd, wenn neue Spiele die Hardware kaum fordern, habe immer den Eindruck die Entwicklung bleibt irgendwie stehen
> Wie seht ihr das?



also die FPS Zahl kommt bei mir auf das Spiel,stabile 30fps reichen mir für meine SP Spiele,60fps müssen es aber mindestens bei MP Spielen sein.
Spiele allerdings selten MP und wenn CS und da rennt ja eh flüssig mit 100fps+.
Ultra Details kann ich definitiv zurückschieben,wenn es den FPS hilft (habe so auch 4 Jahre mit der gtx 460 durchgehalten) ,irgendwann war ich dann nur noch bei Low/Mittel.
Die Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Detailstufen finde ich auch nicht mehr so krass ,zwischen Hoch und Ultra besteht auch kein großer Unterschied mehr.
Und selbst wenn nicht,dann spiele ich das SPiel irgendwann noch mal mit stärkerer Hardware auf Ultra, falls es auch spielerisch taugt. 
Jedoch wenn ich alles auf Ultra schieben kann,tue ich das auch - zu deinem letzten Punkt :

Finde ich nicht,beim Kauf meiner gtx 970 war ich bei sämtliche Spielen mit FHD unterfordert, habe dann 4k DS betrieben.
Bei aktuellen Titeln wird das aber nicht mehr der Fall sein , spätestens bei 1440p habe ich nicht mehr viel Luft nach oben.
AC:U  läuft bei mir in 1440p so grade eben noch mit 30fps,aber bricht auch mal auf etwas weniger ein je nach Szene.
Wobei ich AC:U auch nur habe,weil man es geschenkt bekam ,weiß auch gar nicht , ob man das als Referenz nehmen sollte.
Werde mich an TW3 orientieren,denke ,dass wird besser optimiert sein.


----------



## azzih (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: 60fps ein Muss vs. Höchste Detailstufe darf auch erst 2 GPU-Generationen später flüssig laufen.*

Kommt aufs Genre und die Engine an. Bei Shootern (vor allem im MP) brauch ich zwingend hohe FPS zahlen und generell bin ich stark der Meinung das auch andere Genres sehr stark davon profitieren ein flüssigeres Bild durch hohe Frameraten zu haben,  Allerdings geb ich mich bei nem RPG oder so auch mit 40 FPS zufrieden. 30 FPS sind generell hart an der Grenze, ich finde das schon leicht unflüssig.


----------



## Gimmick (1. März 2015)

*AW: 60fps ein Muss vs. Höchste Detailstufe darf auch erst 2 GPU-Generationen später flüssig laufen.*



azzih schrieb:


> Kommt aufs Genre und die Engine an. Bei Shootern (vor allem im MP) brauch ich zwingend hohe FPS zahlen und generell bin ich stark der Meinung das auch andere Genres sehr stark davon profitieren ein flüssigeres Bild durch hohe Frameraten zu haben,  Allerdings geb ich mich bei nem RPG oder so auch mit 40 FPS zufrieden. 30 FPS sind generell hart an der Grenze, ich finde das schon leicht unflüssig.



Ja schon, aber da ist ja erstmal kein Grund in Shootern nicht auch einen Detailgrad anzubieten, der nicht flüssig läuft.
Man muss ihn ja nicht nutzen. 

Ist halt die Frage wer das rein psychologisch verkraftet nicht überall die höchste Detailstufe stehen zu haben


----------



## Teutonnen (7. März 2015)

*AW: 60fps ein Muss vs. Höchste Detailstufe darf auch erst 2 GPU-Generationen später flüssig laufen.*

Story ~ Gameplay > fps > artstyle > Grafik.


----------



## 3-tium (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 60fps ein Muss vs. Höchste Detailstufe darf auch erst 2 GPU-Generationen später flüssig laufen.*

Für mich sollte ein Spiel soweit optimiert sein, dass es beim Release mit einer aktuellen Mittelklassengrafikkarte flüssig auf FullHD läuft. Die Details sind zweitrangig.
Und an erster Stelle kommt, wie Teutonnen bereits gesagt hat, die Story und das Gameplay.


----------

